# best in ceiling speakers to use



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all

in peoples opinion what are the very best in ceiling speakers to use for atmos dtsx auro 3d and the priority for wide dispersion effects thanks


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

markyboy14 said:


> hi all
> 
> in peoples opinion what are the very best in ceiling speakers to use for atmos dtsx auro 3d and the priority for wide dispersion effects thanks


 Here you go. https://www.bose.com/en_us/products...peakers.html?gclid=CN6FqrLmj9ICFUa4wAodv8gEFA


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

*polk rc80i*

hi all

would the polk rc80i in ceiling work well with the rbh impressions speakers would they blend well thanks


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

markyboy14 said:


> hi all
> 
> would the polk rc80i in ceiling work well with the rbh impressions speakers would they blend well thanks


 Yes, they would work just fine. Did you not like any of the suggested speakers offered up in the previous thread you started?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Yes, they would work just fine. Did you not like any of the suggested speakers offered up in the previous thread you started?




I thought he got prime elevation speakers?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> JBrax said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they would work just fine. Did you not like any of the suggested speakers offered up in the previous thread you started?
> ...


 I've lost track to be honest.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> I've lost track to be honest.




Lol. Me too...


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

im making up a 2nd system


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

im making up a 2nd system


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

markyboy14 said:


> im making up a 2nd system


 I apologize, I did not know that. Are you finished with the first and if so can we get some pics? I'm curious how it looks.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im selling alot of ELURA RED and BLUE series ... I have the 8 inch LCR BLUE series for my ATMOS .... they are the best Ive heard short of some very expensive B&W.... that said they aren't cheap... but are the far and above many other brands I have sold in the past...


----------



## opell (Feb 18, 2017)

Polk Audio RC80i and Polk Audio RC60i has decent reviews online. Both of them are good choices if you are looking for quality product. I am not sure about how well they blend with rbh impressions speakers but it should be ok. I have found a good list of in ceiling speakers at topreviewhut, that will help you browse more options from other brands like bose, pyle etc. But I strongly recommend to you, Polk audio.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a pair of rc85i in a room. Sound nice.


----------

